# New member



## SELECON (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello All,


I’m currently in the preliminary stages of redesigning the Selecon Aurora Cyc, Flood, Ground row luminaries which are now getting to the to the stage where a revamp would be beneficial. 

Selecon have already had various meetings with lighting professionals to try and gauge the success of the existing Aurora product in comparison to competitors lights etc. I would now like to expand on this by giving you the opportunity to tell us what you like/dislike/want in our cyc products and also how it compares to competitors products. 

We are a design led company, so by you giving us feedback now I hope you will see the benefits in future products. 

Thanks for your time.

Duncan Dore


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: CYC LIGHT PRODUCT DEVELOPMENT*

Welcome to the Booth!

So I take it you are an actual employee at Selecon? That's awesome! W have numerous dealers and lighting company people of various ranks, from Apollo to ETC, both active and lurking on this board. It's one of the main reasons I love CB. 


I know we have several members here is Australia, and as they seem to have easier access to Selecon products than us in America, they might be useful to gain opinions from.


----------



## Hughesie (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: CYC LIGHT PRODUCT DEVELOPMENT*

I've worked with selecon products for years, from axials to pacifics. They have all been quality products, also thanks to your Australian dealer i have a nice selecon shirt for bump ins .


----------



## SELECON (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: CYC LIGHT PRODUCT DEVELOPMENT*

Hi gaffa, 

Yes Im an actual employee based in NZ. Im pretty new to these forums but it sounds good if everyone is onboard, could be a really positive tool for the industry especially with product development etc Cheers


----------



## SELECON (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: CYC LIGHT PRODUCT DEVELOPMENT*

Hey Alex,

glad you liked the T Shirt.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Duncan! 

I love Selecon products. I've got 48 standard Rama Fresnels, 6 Pacific Zooms-for pattern projection, and 2 PC's just for fun. It's really clear that you guys actually listen to people and think about better ways to do things as your designs are brilliant. Every time I give someone a tour of my theater I always have people stop and say "what's that?" then once I explain how a Pacific works and what you can do with it they leave stunned at how much better an ellipsoidal can really be. 

You guys really need to work on getting the word out about your product on this side of the pond. I think a lot of people would buy them if they simply knew how amazing they are. Secondly you need to find a way to either convert us all to zooms or to drop the price on your fixed beam lens fixtures. We are very stubborn about our use of fixed beam lenses over here. While your pricing is only a few dollars more than the competition with zooms it's way over priced for fixed beams... and that's all people look at here. 

The Booth is not the place to sell products (that's a violation of the TOS) but is definitely a place for you to be in touch with your customers and more importantly future customers. Our membership is about half high school and college students, and half working adults. We are focused on education first. Having people who work for the manufacturers around is great for us because questions can be answered correctly straight from the source. It's great for you because you can hear what we are saying. 

Looking forward to hearing more about the new buyout. I find the "Strand-Selecon" logo on your website fascinating. Strand SL's are just not that great of a product. If they can bring your products into their line, lower the price and not screw up the quality, they'll be a big hit here.


----------

